# FS: Painted Fire Red Cherry Shrimp



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

Painted Fire Red Shrimps!

Bright Beauties! Male behind, Female in front.









Over 80 to sell from babies *juveniles *to *adults* ready to breed.

$20 for 5
$35 for 10
$45 for 15


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

bump to the top... good luck with your sale buddy


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

45 gone already! still have some very nice ones left!


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

I have some "not-as-red" ones for $3 each

Also up for grabs is a medium sized amano shrimp $3


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

I might be tripping, but my cherry shrimps look exactly like that.


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

theinnkeeper said:


> I might be tripping, but my cherry shrimps look exactly like that.


Painted Fire Red's are originally bred from Cherries; you've got some good ones!










Hard to take a good picture of them, but the entire carapace is solid opaque red, legs are red too. Generally cherries are somewhat transparent and do not exhibit the intense red coluration of painted fire red shrimp.


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

are they as hardy as Cherry Shrimp?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

blazingazn said:


> are they as hardy as Cherry Shrimp?


They are pretty much the same species as cherry shrimp just selectively bred to bring out the intense red color...

and yes they are quite hardy...


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought cherry shrimps from 4 different people and one of the stock looks pretty much like that. Maybe I should sepearate them


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

theinnkeeper said:


> I bought cherry shrimps from 4 different people and one of the stock looks pretty much like that. Maybe I should sepearate them


Definitely separate them! And buy a few more off me and breed yourself some fire reds =)

Yes they are quite hardy, I've culled a few in an external breeder box with daily water changes and it lived for 3 weeks and even became saddled.


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

for comparison these are regular cherries


----------

